# I've had enough



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Had enough fun and friends?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark, it's inner torture I had enough of.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Please, get help now.
Please.
It can only get better.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> Mark, it's inner torture I had enough of.


Ooops.
I don't get that anymore.
The answer is zero - or 42 if you read sci-fi.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lying down on my bed crying while listening to India Arie is doing therapy for me.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

SistA HazeL said:


> Lying down on my bed crying while listening to India Arie is doing therapy for me.


I had a good crying jag about an hour ago. Very cathartic. I felt better instantly.
Strange how crying can actually make you feel _better_.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to cry somemore...


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lets cry today haze 
my days sucked hard too.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's cry until the New Year dawns.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

okay sounds great. ahhaah you have about 16 less hours of crying to do than me. or however many hours we are apart.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

So it looks like I'm gonna go ahead then 

Your lookin pretty by the way


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

What on gods earth? Noooo come on my lovley people, please dont cry.

Though I might cry myself in a minute..lol...f*ck it. :evil:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I _really_ cried last night. Damn. Puffy eyes, runny nose and all.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

wow, yeah i had the puffy eyes too...

did you feel better after?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Not after that one, no. It was followed by me attempting to sleep to no avail due to persistant panic attacks all.night.long! I'm so exhausted today but I have too much to do to go back to sleep. 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

good!

Happy New year!!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

My New Year's resolution is to do whatever it takes to get better. *sigh* Hope you have a good New Year's eve.
I was invited to a party with some friends but they'll all be drinking and smoking pot, neither of which I do anymore because of my DP. And I don't like to be around people when they smoke because it makes me more DP'ed, even if I don't catch a contact high. So I won't be going.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Good girl! Parties like that are pointless. I'm over that...

My new year's resolution is to be better as well... I think it's like gonna be a flower.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I definitely partied myself out before I was 17 (never hard drugs though. nope.). Lots of drinking and pot smoking though. I quit smoking and drinking once I had kids. Never looked back.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Crying has made me feel better too....I don't cry as much now as I did before starting Luvox....But then again things have improved for me since starting and although I am still DP'd I am functioning better....
Do whatever makes you feel better Hazel....if you want to lay down and listen to music...that's fine....whatever makes u feel special....because you are...we all are....My new Years resolution is going to be the same....I'm going to do whatever it takes to get better....this is my first experience with DP/DR (since June)....so I am frightened too....but I have faith that things will get better.....remember - "yes we can"....

Chris


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh hun, sorry to hear that you feel that way. Life may seem hollow and empty but that's our minds stuffing up. Don't listen nor believe what u r thinking bcoz they are lies. Every person in the planet are important. You are important.


----------

